# BFP 3 months after DH had Varicocele Surgery. Hoping this one's sticky!!



## PinkPeony10

After 1 year and 7 months of ttc our first, my husband being diagnosed with a varicocele and 1-2% morphology, I can finally say WE ARE PREGNANT!!! 

My hubby had his varicocele repaired January 30th 2013. His 2 post-SA's were better than before the surgery. His most recent one...which was done a week before we conceived was up to 4%. His count and motility were way up as well! Well I guess the surgery worked because I am now 4 weeks 1 day pregnant! We found out on Sunday...Mother's Day! Yes...MOTHER'S DAY!! I couldn't believe it! Unfortunately, after having a chemical pregnancy back in Dec/Jan....we were pretty skeptic. However...each day...my tests just kept getting darker and darker. I've had 2 betas....one on Monday (the day after my first positive) it was only 28. I was only 9-11DPO tho. Then today 4 days later, I had my 2nd beta. The number was 397!!! Now we are feeling more optimistic! We are really hoping and praying this baby sticks!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0440.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Rusty1982

Congrats!!!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats awesome! Congratulations


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations! Lines are wicked too! I love looking at line progression! X


----------



## Fruitymeli

Congrats


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## justhoping

PinkPeony10 said:


> After 1 year and 7 months of ttc our first, my husband being diagnosed with a varicocele and 1-2% morphology, I can finally say WE ARE PREGNANT!!!
> 
> My hubby had his varicocele repaired January 30th 2013. His 2 post-SA's were better than before the surgery. His most recent one...which was done a week before we conceived was up to 4%. His count and motility were way up as well! Well I guess the surgery worked because I am now 4 weeks 1 day pregnant! We found out on Sunday...Mother's Day! Yes...MOTHER'S DAY!! I couldn't believe it! Unfortunately, after having a chemical pregnancy back in Dec/Jan....we were pretty skeptic. However...each day...my tests just kept getting darker and darker. I've had 2 betas....one on Monday (the day after my first positive) it was only 28. I was only 9-11DPO tho. Then today 4 days later, I had my 2nd beta. The number was 397!!! Now we are feeling more optimistic! We are really hoping and praying this baby sticks!


this gives me a longtime ttcer hope...
congrats, what a wonderful mothers day gift xx


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks everyone! Everything is still going well! I have my 3rd beta tomorrow. I will post with the results. :) I'm just hoping my HCG isn't rising TOO fast! So far it's doubled every 25 hrs instead of 48-72 hrs. 



justhoping said:


> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> After 1 year and 7 months of ttc our first, my husband being diagnosed with a varicocele and 1-2% morphology, I can finally say WE ARE PREGNANT!!!
> 
> My hubby had his varicocele repaired January 30th 2013. His 2 post-SA's were better than before the surgery. His most recent one...which was done a week before we conceived was up to 4%. His count and motility were way up as well! Well I guess the surgery worked because I am now 4 weeks 1 day pregnant! We found out on Sunday...Mother's Day! Yes...MOTHER'S DAY!! I couldn't believe it! Unfortunately, after having a chemical pregnancy back in Dec/Jan....we were pretty skeptic. However...each day...my tests just kept getting darker and darker. I've had 2 betas....one on Monday (the day after my first positive) it was only 28. I was only 9-11DPO tho. Then today 4 days later, I had my 2nd beta. The number was 397!!! Now we are feeling more optimistic! We are really hoping and praying this baby sticks!
> 
> 
> this gives me a longtime ttcer hope...
> congrats, what a wonderful mothers day gift xxClick to expand...

I am so glad that my post has given you some hope! I know what it's like to just go month to month and nothing happens. That's what I was expecting with this one as well. I didn't even know there was a slight line on my internet cheapy until after we ate breakfast. I thought I saw the slightest line a minute or so after I dipped it. But I thought I was just getting my hopes up because it was mother's day. I thought for sure I was just imagining things. So we made bfast and ate. I went back upstairs just to look...and there was the faintest line! But it was definitely there! I took an frer which showed a faint line...but it was definitely there as well! :) Keep your hopes up! It WILL happen! It just take a long time for some people for some reason. :( It sucks!!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Louppey

Congratulations :D


----------



## PinkPeony10

3rd Beta came back at 1822!! A doubling time of 44 hours! :) Got my first pre-natal appointment in 5-29.


----------



## LSchrader

@pinkpeony: thanks so much for this post, I realize it is old. DH just had his varicocele surgery on December 30, 2013 and we are hoping for a natural conception (of course!). We just really hope to see improvement with his count. All areas other than motility were low.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks ladies! However, I did end up losing our baby. :( I would have been due just over a week from now. :( We had 2 ultrasounds. The first one I was about 6.5 weeks. Everything was perfect. Heartbeat and everything. 2nd one 2 weeks later....there was no longer a heartbeat. Our baby stopped growing about a week before that. I had to have a D&E 2 days later. :( I'm still upset about it to this day. I haven't even really been on here a whole lot since then.

We have not been able to conceive since. We've been trying fertility treatments and everything. However, they did find a polyp in my uterus about a month or so ago. Had that removed on Dec 30th. So that could be the reason we haven't been successful since. We aren't sure if the polyp was there during our last pregnancy or not. If so, it could have been the reason for the loss. Since polyps increase your risk of miscarriage. We are hoping that since it has been removed, we will get pregnant rather quickly. 

@LSchrader: I hope that you will be as lucky as we were with being able to conceive shortly after surgery. I just hope that yours sticks! ;)


----------



## LSchrader

PinkPeony10- I am so so sorry for your loss and can't imagine what you must be going through, especially right now. Hugs to you! I hope you conceive quickly now that the polyp has been removed. 

Thank you, I hope so too. I really want to conceive naturally. Do you mind me asking what your DH's counts were prior to his surgery and have you had them checked lately? My DH had really low counts and 0% morph. We are praying the surgery was successful.


----------



## PinkPeony10

LSchrader: His count and motility was fine. It was morph that was affected by his varicocele. His morph was 2% and 1% prior to surgery. 3 months after surgery...(which was when we conceived) it was up to 3%. 6 months after surgery it was up to 4%. So yes...it helped morph. His count and motility went slightly up too. However, we were more concerned about his morph. He has not had a SA since. It's almost been a year, so I'm assuming it continued to go up a little. They say it will continue to get better up to 2 years post-surgery. I would love to know what it's at now though.


----------



## LSchrader

@pinkpeony-Well i hope you are able to conceive quickly. I appreciate you taking the time to answer some of my questions despite this probably being a tough week for you!

Like i mentioned, my DH's count were really low but the doctor thinks the two veins were the problem. Hoping for good news soon :)


----------

